# Finally up and running



## old_sempai (Apr 23, 2002)

:asian: 

Well after a couple of false starts its finally up and running;
 [www]fightersworkshop[com] that is.  

It's a very well done site and appears to have Instructors that possess some impressive, and legitimate credentials.  

However, don't take my word for it, take a look and judge for yourself.  

By the way, I also enjoy this forum very much, but now have a second that is also worthwhile.

:asian: :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks interesting! I like the news headlines along the side. But I note that full membership is $14.95/month, though there is a guest level as well (with limited rights).

Keep us apprised as it grows!


----------



## old_sempai (Apr 24, 2002)

:asian: 

The site permits guests to enter at no charge, but I'm not sure how much access they're granted.  I'll check it out and get back to you.

 :asian: :asian:


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm cruising it with guest access as we speak (or as I type, actually). It looks pretty good. Unfortunately, no quicktime here at work. Dang network Nazi's...


----------

